# New Orion Original BMS plus Display 24 cell



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

Here is the link:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/202769486798

I ordered this several years ago to put into a Polaris GEM car that I was going to convert to Lithium. I moved to a more rural part of California where the GEM car was not as practical as in my former beach town in Southern California. I has never been used. It includes a display and data logger that I was using on an Orion Jr which was on a Nissan Leaf pack running a hyprid Inverter.

I replaced the Display with the WIFI module and now I can check my pack via my phone from anywhere. It also has a data logger. I have been very happy with the Orion Jr BMS which has performed flawlessly for 6 years


----------



## brooks (Aug 2, 2019)

optimizes? You sold the optimizers you had listed?


----------



## brooks (Aug 2, 2019)

* optimizers


----------



## zerous (Oct 29, 2018)

ricklearned said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/202769486798
> 
> ...


I am interested. But need to know some details about wiring. I tried to send you PM and to ask qiestion on Ebay twice but dont know if those was received.


----------



## VickyW (Oct 11, 2019)

has this been sold?


----------

